# gaggia baby pressurised basket



## bono141 (Mar 1, 2011)

My new baby gaggia class came with the pressurised filter basket - I dont mind this but i can't work out if i need to tamp the coffee or not. I'm only a newbie home barista in training and i want to get the best from my machine. Any advice/tips would be appreciated. thanks in advance.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I believe that if you use a normal espresso grind and tamp with a pressurised basket you are likely to choke it. Most of us would advise picking up a non pressurised basket (I think happy donkey do them) as soon as you can.

Edit: I think this is the one you need!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You can tamp in the meantime but will need to grind coarser than you normally would

Good to get into the habit early

The non-pressurised baskets are recommended if you want real control


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

My classic had this basket, it's useable but really made life harder than it needed to be with getting the grind right. You find too course and the machine spits coffee everywhere.

Get a normal basket like above from happy donkey. Best £5 ish you will spend

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## bono141 (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks for the replys guys. Looks like I'll be parting with some dough and getting a normal basket!


----------

